# Pictures of DIY Tinted Tail Lights



## FabianKcco (Sep 4, 2014)

So i recently used NightShades on my Cruze, i did this to my BMW in the Passed and like the outcome so i decided to do it to the Chevy

Step 1: Remove the Tail Lights
Step 2: Mask off the Turn and Reverse Lights








Step 3: Lightly Sand the Unmasked Areas, then wipe clean in prep for NightShades








Step 4: In Light coats apply NightShades (depending on desire look is the amount of coats needed. *WARNING* don't go overboard or your brake lights wont shine through) 
I, Myself did around 5-6 coats. Waiting around 5-6 minutes in between coats








Step 5 Unmasked and Reinstall


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

I dont wanna say this. But im going to. Dont be mad. But that paint starts to fade and wear off and look shitty after months. I had friends do it this way and i did my white civic with Laminex and they were creaming their pants how much nicer it looked. The best way to smoke your taillights is Laminex! It has a really nice shine too it and looks like it came like that. And you can peel it off if your get sick of it.


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Have you tried applying laminx to the cruzes compound curves? Ive heaard its a pita.


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

illroyale said:


> Have you tried applying laminx to the cruzes compound curves? Ive heaard its a pita.



Heat gun takes care of that issue.


----------



## FabianKcco (Sep 4, 2014)

I haven't had a problem yet with my BMW and it's been on there for 2yrs, but I'll keep an eye it on thanks. It's simieasy to remove though so if it does start to fade.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I haven't had issues with nightshade ever, As far as the tint goes it looks great. I'm skeptical on doing it with mine because the black tail lights and the overlay on the emblem kinnda clash with that big ass chrome trunk cover imo lol @@.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

I think you need to clear them with a quality clear. Here are the ones that I did on my grand prix over a year ago.


----------

